# Struggling to keep motivated...



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I have recently been contacted regarding someones mother (who was taken into hospital) and her two cats. She needed temporary care for them over Christmas as it was unlikely that the she was going to be out of hospital and able to care for them for the forseeable future. I explained that I have no room whatsoever and I cannot squeeze in one cat, let alone two (one of which is geriatric so would be far too stressed as it is) I offered her as many other arrangements as I could, I even offered to visit the cats once/twice a day to feed them (no charge).

None of these options were any "use" to them.

I then received a phone call from the local vets saying that unfortunately the mother passed away and one of the cats has been booked in to be put down and the other cat is just going to be thrown out on the street. I have said I can take one so long as another rescue can take another.
The reason I'm so upset about this is because I feel like I was really backed into a corner about it, like if I didn't help then both cats would die (the other one was going to be thrown out and left to fend for itself). I did genuinely try to help as much as I possibly could, but nothing was good enough.
I know that they are going through an awful time, but people just don't seem to realise that only so much can be done with no bending from them.

I have had endless phone calls from people looking to rehome their cat and in the three months I've been running the rehome organisation out of my home, I have had one fosterer approach me, luckily they are lovely and the best I could hope for, but they can only do so much 

I just sometimes struggle to keep motivated! I was just wondering if anyone else out there feels like this sometimes or if I'm being oversensitive


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Bless you for what you do. Don`t look at the huge problem - look at your successes. Look at what you`ve acheived! It sounds like you need a hug and bit of duvet and chocolate time. 
x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh no that's awful! 

Have you asked Catcoonz, she might be able to help with the other cat??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i can ask cp in oxfordshire if they can help.
sadly i cant take the stressed cat or i dont think i can unless i reschedule 3 coming in.
i will do all i can to help you, dont worry you are doing a great job and sadly we are only human trying to sort out other peoples mess. xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i have just emailed my friend at cp to see if she can take both cats for you urgently. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

have you asked animal lifeline aswell just in case, better to have several homes lined up than none at all.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Another heartbreaking story. Do you have a website? I could only find you on facebook and I dont do facebook so couldnt see your page without signing in.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Aww thanks so much everyone, its so nice to be part of a forum where people help each other rather than most internet sites where your too scared to say anything! I think I am too sensitive sometimes, I do get anxiety etc and think that I take things too personally! (I have recently lost my job and started doing this to give myself a bit of purpose as I felt a bit lost).

My website is www.caninoanimalrescue.yolasite.com

Thank you all again so so much, sending lots of thanks and catnip your ways!
x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

just to let you know i havent forgotten you nor Daisy although im a bit slow as things are so hectic.
Keep up the good work. xxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> just to let you know i havent forgotten you nor Daisy although im a bit slow as things are so hectic.
> Keep up the good work. xxx


Bless you so so much, I went to see Daisy in her new home. She is unbelieveable!!! She will only eat on the worksurface and will charge at the door (headfirst) to go out! She seems to remember me which is nice, as not many cats have seemed to care! She greeted me with a nibble on my hand - she must have known I was there to do her 2nd booster!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad Daisy found her wonderful home.
I went to visit a cp kitten that i hand reared, to say i didnt expect her to take any notice of me and i wasnt disappointed, she just walked straight past me.
Must be nice to be remembered.xx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I wish I could help, I've got a couple of issues to resolve before I can take any other cat in.

Have you seen the Purrs in our Hearts website? It's got a forum where rescues can also talk about some of the specifics of rescuing cats, really friendly, and supportive.

I can't link (on phone) but have a google

E


----------

